# Ugly baby...



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: ''Ugh, that's the ugliest baby I've ever seen!'' The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: ''The driver just insulted me!'' The man says: ''You go up there and tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you.''


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: That's funny! !rolling


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eva said:


> A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: ''Ugh, that's the ugliest baby I've ever seen!'' The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: ''The driver just insulted me!'' The man says: ''You go up there and tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you.''


I almost drove off the Parkway bridge over the Raritan River the first time I heard this joke on _Imus in the morning_. That was back in the days that he was usually high as a kite. Must have been 30 years ago or thereabout.

Rich


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Eva said:


> A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: ''Ugh, that's the ugliest baby I've ever seen!'' The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: ''The driver just insulted me!'' The man says: ''You go up there and tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you.''


True-There are ugly babies as there are ugly dogs.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Reminds me of the other old ugly joke.

That baby is so ugly that when you look up the word in the dictionary there's the baby's picture.

The joke originally mentioned "she" but I thought I'd try to be a bit PC and change it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> Reminds me of the other old ugly joke.
> 
> That baby is so ugly that when you look up the word in the dictionary there's the baby's picture.
> 
> The joke originally mentioned "she" but I thought I'd try to be a bit PC and change it.


That's not PC, Bill, that's sexist. You can't win but thanks for trying,


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> True-There are ugly babies as there are ugly dogs.


If my dog was as ugly as that baby, I'd shave his butt and make him walk backwards.


----------

